# Got new puppy, now our old dog is peeing in the house



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

We got a German Shepherd pup a few weeks ago, and my 2-year old yorkie/maltese mix, Belle, has started peeing in the house. She would pee on my parent's bed (where the Shepherd pup sleeps), so now I close their door, or just block off the downstairs completely. Today, I was tossing a tennis ball to her inside, and she grabs it, then runs into my sister's room, jumps on her bed, and pees.

Earlier this morning, my mom found a little pee puddle by the door (most likely too small to be the shepherd pup's).

Since Belle was perfectly trained before we got the new pup, I'm guessing she's doing some sort of territory marking. But, how do I stop it?


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry I have no advice to give you, but am going through a very similar situation right now.

My JRT has now started pooping in the house (which she hasn't done since she was 8 months old, she's now two) since we brought home the JRT puppy 2 weeks ago. Its gotten to the point where we have to now crate the adult whenever we leave the house or go to bed and she had just recently earned the freedom to roam the house 3 months ago (the pup is already crated). I thought it was a jealousy act though, territory issues may be more likely.

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread to see what others have to say. Good luck!


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Sloth said:


> We got a German Shepherd pup a few weeks ago, and my 2-year old yorkie/maltese mix, Belle, has started peeing in the house. She would pee on my parent's bed (where the Shepherd pup sleeps), so now I close their door, or just block off the downstairs completely. Today, I was tossing a tennis ball to her inside, and she grabs it, then runs into my sister's room, jumps on her bed, and pees.
> 
> Earlier this morning, my mom found a little pee puddle by the door (most likely too small to be the shepherd pup's).
> 
> Since Belle was perfectly trained before we got the new pup, I'm guessing she's doing some sort of territory marking. But, how do I stop it?



I had this problem once and it is not a perfect answer but after setting up a camcorder I found the older dog was peeing where the new dog peed. (New dog was 14 months old) We crated the new dog when we where gone then when I was home I followed the new dog around and when she peed on the floor I cleaned up mess to try and remove the smell then sprayed it with something the mask the pee small and it helped keep the older dog from marking the same spot. 

Not sure how you are training for outside but when ever we get a new dog we make a big deal when the older dog pees outside in front of the new dog to make the new dog want the praise also. It seem to work well for us. We do end up with "who can pee first" to get the praise first and some time they pee ten times when outside but it works. 

Hope that helps


----------

